# How do you earn bells on this site?



## candycornbuddy (Jun 15, 2012)

I only have like, 900 bells to start with, so what am I supposed to do with them, and where do you get them?
I bought a cake from the shop, do I eat it? Thanks in advance,
Chlobug of Boxville


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 15, 2012)

The main way you get Bells on this site is, well, posting!  The amount of Bells you recieve depends on how long your post is, ex. the longer the post is, the more Bells you get. The interest from the Bank used to give you a sufficient amount of Bells when you collected it, but now it barely even gives you anything unless you have a high amount stored, so don't even bother with it.  

You can spend your Bells on anything in the Shop, from a User Title Change to a larger "mailbox" which holds all of the PMs you recieve. There are several other things in there as well.

Hope I helped!

-MarineStorm


----------



## Keenan (Jun 15, 2012)

An important detail to know is that the Basement doesn't count for posts and doesn't make you any bells. Everything else was summed up well by MarineStorm.


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2012)

Charge tags are another way to get bells.  From other saps, of course.  But I think they were taken out or something.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

MarineStorm said:


> The main way you get Bells on this site is, well, posting!  The amount of Bells you recieve depends on how long your post is, ex. the longer the post is, the more Bells you get. The interest from the Bank used to give you a sufficient amount of Bells when you collected it, but now it barely even gives you anything unless you have a high amount stored, so don't even bother with it.
> 
> You can spend your Bells on anything in the Shop, from a User Title Change to a larger "mailbox" which holds all of the PMs you recieve. There are several other things in there as well.
> 
> ...



Adding to this;

- Bells get obtained by posting or making threads (easiest way)
- You also get bells by voting in polls (pretty sure this still works)
- Bells could also be obtained through editing posts, but has been removed due to a glitch so you get get millions of bells
- People donating bells to you
- Making shops and being paid in bells
- The all mighty charge tag 
				



- You also get bells on your birthday

Also the cake is just to look pretty in your inventory atm


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 16, 2012)

To be honest I didn't even know properly about bells on this site either. Now that I have seen all these messages I understand a bit of it now!


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm really curious to see what Jake has hid under that charge tag


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2012)

then buy it.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 17, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> then buy it.



The old salesman and customer scenario


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Adding to this;
> 
> - Bells get obtained by posting or making threads (easiest way)
> - You also get bells by voting in polls (pretty sure this still works)
> ...



What does making a shop do? DO you mean being paid in bells by drawing stuff, giving items in Animal Crossing, etc?


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> What does making a shop do? DO you mean being paid in bells by drawing stuff, giving items in Animal Crossing, etc?



making a shop.
Like selling ACCF items, or selling avatars/signatures for TBT Bells.
That is what 'The Bell Tree Market Place" is for


----------



## handy123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yea...


----------



## meerkat99 (Aug 22, 2012)

MarineStorm said:


> The main way you get Bells on this site is, well, posting!  The amount of Bells you recieve depends on how long your post is, ex. the longer the post is, the more Bells you get. The interest from the Bank used to give you a sufficient amount of Bells when you collected it, but now it barely even gives you anything unless you have a high amount stored, so don't even bother with it.
> 
> You can spend your Bells on anything in the Shop, from a User Title Change to a larger "mailbox" which holds all of the PMs you recieve. There are several other things in there as well.
> 
> ...



where is the shop?


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

accessible from the shop tab;


----------



## meerkat99 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> then buy it.



how do you make a charge tag? [???] [/?????]


----------



## SockHead (Aug 22, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> how do you make a charge tag? [???] [/?????]








click to find out!!!1


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> how do you make a charge tag? [???] [/?????]




```
[charge=amount]insert message here[/charge]
```


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ```
> (Purchasable content)
> ```



wow ok way to ruin my tag


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2012)

SockHead said:


> wow ok way to ruin my tag



you weren't being a good member of staff


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> you weren't being a good member of staff



yes i was i was being innovative....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ```
> (Purchasable content)
> ```



thank you bidoof.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 23, 2012)

How do I donate bells?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 23, 2012)

Barbara said:


> How do I donate bells?



click the shop tab olup at the top, then on the side click on give bells and enter the necessary info


----------



## AnimalCrossingStyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I clicked the 'charge' 
it says 'woot'
_woot_
i payed 100 bells for _woot_


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2012)

AnimalCrossingStyles said:


> I clicked the 'charge'
> it says 'woot'
> _woot_
> i payed 100 bells for _woot_



It's called online safety


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 21, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's called online safety



I pay no mind to online saftey. I watch youtube even though im not supposed to!


----------



## Maya (Nov 22, 2012)

Actually, there is another way to read what's hidden under the charge tag...


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 22, 2012)

Maya said:


> Actually, there is another way to read what's hidden under the charge tag...
> 
> (Purchasable content)



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU YOU!!! And BTW, how do you make a pay bells to veiw tab?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 22, 2012)

How do you make a charge tab? I really wanna know!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey, just wanted to know how to make charge tags.


----------



## Justin (Nov 22, 2012)

Please do not triple-post unless absolutely necessary. Definitely not in an hour's timespan...

Anyway, to make a charge tag:

[CHARGE=50]you just wasted 50 bells[/CHARGE]


----------



## Dylab (Nov 24, 2012)

Heres another way too see under charge tags








Edit: Changed charge tag price


----------



## Nanette710 (Nov 24, 2012)

How do you change your name color? I bought the item but I didn't know the color codes...


----------



## Dylab (Nov 24, 2012)

Well if you don't know color codes type in the color like blue orange pink and so on


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## AndyB (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think there's a need to have such a high price on tags.


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2012)

AndyB said:


> I don't think there's a need to have such a high price on tags.



I'm pretty sure even if you type in a ricidulous amount like 
				


			 it only charges you max 100 bells


actually it does because i have charge tags that are worth like 1,000 bells somewhere and i get PM's saying i earned 100 bells and when I click the  'post' it says the charge tag is worth over 100 bells but i only gain 100


----------



## Dylab (Nov 26, 2012)

Man if only you could charge like 10 million bells  I have an awesome secret


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I'm pretty sure even if you type in a ricidulous amount like (Purchasable content) it only charges you max 100 bells
> 
> 
> actually it does because i have charge tags that are worth like 1,000 bells somewhere and i get PM's saying i earned 100 bells and when I click the  'post' it says the charge tag is worth over 100 bells but i only gain 100



Dammit Jake.

I want my 100 Bells back.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> Dammit Jake.
> 
> I want my 100 Bells back.









okay


----------

